# How much for a used,  lapped e8400?



## johnspack (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate to do it,  but I need funds for a q95/650 cpu.  How much could I sell a lapped CO stepping e8400 that does 3.9ghz at good temps 24/7(at 1.336v)?  I simply won't need it any longer,  the rest of my equipment is older athlon stuff.  Broke old man on fixed income trying to go quad...


----------



## Asylum (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe around $85 i would say.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

i'd say around $60, but thats a number that WILL get a sale, as opposed to hoping for someone to pay extra for it.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 14, 2010)

Now how much should I pay for a used q9550 or 9650?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Now how much should I pay for a used q9550 or 9650?



they were always overpriced imo, i found it cheaper to move to a cheap tri/quad AMD (even including motherboard) than it was to get a 45nm quad on 775


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a lapped e8400 listed here a couple months ago for $75 no takers. Sold on eBay for $115. It can definitely still be good for some things despite the fees.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2010)

This ain't bad for a q9650:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Qu...sor-/260705709037?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cb3456bed  I'm going to start padding my paypal account and save up.  Seems a cheap upgrade to get me to a fast quad.  Saw a few like that,  just got to save and pray I can still get one in 1 or 2 months!


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 15, 2010)

I know you are in Canada but Microcenter offers E0 stepping Q9550 @ $160US. If you can score $75-100 for the E8400 it would be a killer upgrade for you at a reasonable price. Maybe someone can help get you one once you find a buyer.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2010)

Man,  I know someone in the US who may be able to help me.  I'd kill for that cpu,  and a very nice price.  My stupid flight sim is choking my e8400 at 3.9,  and it's quad aware,  so I must get it!!


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 15, 2010)

Availability should be no prob and that is not a sale price, it's been $160 for a while. It should have no issue matching the E8400 clock speeds and has a boat load of cache perfect for what you are doing.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 15, 2010)

I just check the store closest to me and they are currently out. I'm going there tomorrow anyway I'll ask how long but they are an Intel launch partner and I'm sure we can find you one.
they usually have a few laying around, I buy all my chips from them and know a few peeps that work there. when i get home tomorrow i will have an answer for you and could prolly help get it to you.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2010)

Thankyou,  that cpu would solve my problems for now,  being on a fixed income, not easy to upgrade,  have to make what I have last a bit longer.  I'll beg, or borrow whatever I can to pay for it.  For that price,  I'll find it! Who needs food... Ridiculous $400 prices up here for that.....


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey, OP, I joined the forum after reading your post/thread.

I'm looking for an EOL, used LGA 775 Core 2 Duo or Quad Core Intel cpu, too!

I am not finding good prices, though.  It sounds like prices for these older processors are way lower in other parts of the world!

I am wondering what is the best deal:  Q6600 for about $90, E8400 for $140 (not sure I can get lower - people are asking for high price!) or Q9400 for $140.  

I noticed on MicroCenter's web site, a Q9400 for $99.  I didn't spot any Q9550.

Can anyone comment on the processors mentioned?

I don't really game much.  But, the multi-tasking and video editing capabilities are of interest for the Quad.  However, the dual core might be enough.   I guess I'm wondering what is the best price and what price I should require or accept per each cpu. 

I have an Asus P5Q which is a P45 mobo.  I was looking to get a cpu to put in it as my main system.  I already have a P35 system with a Q6600 cpu.

Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Man,  I know someone in the US who may be able to help me.  I'd kill for that cpu,  and a very nice price.  My stupid flight sim is choking my e8400 at 3.9,  and it's quad aware,  so I must get it!!



What flight sim you talk about ?.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2010)

Man,  if someone could snag that cpu,  I'm sending $100 to my paypal at 6am...  arrg wish I didn't already promise another $100 somewhere else....
Have you seen ebay.ca?  ridiculous....

Flibolito,  think it will last in stock for another month or 2?

Rise of Flight  Follow the link in my sig.  Considered one of the most accurate and realistic sims to date.  Also why it requires bag-loads of cpu and gpu horsepower.  It eats my e8400 for breakfast.  Like I've probably mentioned,  most people flying it have i7s and 480s.

canadien,  I would not bother looking at any less than a q9550.  I also wouldn't pay more than $200can for it used.  I was wrong about the 9550 as to it's clocking abilities,  it will do 3.8 on air,  pretty much same as a 9650.  I'm hoping to score a 9650 for under $200,  I have to,  too poor and lost too much hardware lately to spend more!  The 94xx series and under might as well be melted down like my e8400 to be recycled.....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

johnspack: stop double/triple posting. use the edit button.


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Man,  if someone could snag that cpu,  I'm sending $100 to my paypal at 6am...  arrg wish I didn't already promise another $100 somewhere else....
> Have you seen ebay.ca?  ridiculous....
> 
> Flibolito,  think it will last in stock for another month or 2?
> ...


I don't think you'll find a Q9550 for $200 anymore.   At least, not now.   The lowest I've seen is $265.  

Ebay?  No, not worth looking.  I did see a Q9505S Engineering sample for $200, though.  Not sure if that's good or not but probably not worth the risk.

The best deal so far seems to be Q6600 for $90.   Should I just do that?   I've come across people selling an E8400 and Q9400 but they want $140 for either.  Seems like a crappy deal for either, though?  They should be closer to $100, right?  

I might just give up and go for the Q6600 but I wanted something that ran a bit cooler and at less power.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> I might just give up and go for the Q6600 but I wanted something that ran a bit cooler and at less power.



in that case, look at spending your $300 on an AM2+ system instead. You may only get a cheap mobo, but you can get some damn good phenom II CPU's cheap these days.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I went from a e8400 to a xeon 3220, which is a server version of the q6600, same specs, same performance. With the 3220(q6600), my system actually lost it's quickness. GHZ to GHZ, your e8400 is fatser than a q6600. Personally, speaking from experience, I would not recommend replacing a e8*00 with anything less than a q9450. The 3mb of cache per core with the e8*00 and q9*50 makes all the difference in the world!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well I went from a e8400 to a xeon 3220, which is a server version of the q6600, same specs, same performance. With the 3220(q6600), my system actually lost it's quickness. GHZ to GHZ, your e8400 is fatser than a q6600. Personally, speaking from experience, I would not recommend replacing a e8*00 with anything less than a q9450. The 3mb of cache per core with the e8*00 and q9*50 makes all the difference in the world!!!!!





i can back this up, because i went from a Q6600 to a xeon E3120, the reverse of barbaric - and it was quite the upgrade.


the 45nm chips are quite a bit faster clock for clock AND they OC higher and easier, so the 65nm quads are not worth the upgrade.

thats the whole reason i went this x6 in the first place, was because i couldnt find reasonably priced quad core 45nm chips for socket 775


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

The OP wants to replace his E8400, btw.   I don't own an E8400.    My current system is a P35, with Q6600.  I received a P45 mobo in a trade for an older AMD cpu and was wondering if I should A) use it instead of the P35 mobo or
B) build a 2nd computer.  I was leaning towards (B) because it would be nice to have another powerful computer.   I have a couple of extra DDR2 sticks, a 500w power supply and some other parts.

I'm not sure whether I chose the best most cost-effective route but since my laptops all suck (I own two older laptops that are old and slow), I wanted a 2nd computer.

The problem was whether the performance justifies the cost.  I didn't look at AMD since my motherboards are 775 and my RAM is all DDR2.  It seems I wouldn't be much better off with respect to new hardware, if I am hunting for only DDR2 AMD motherboards.

The LGA 775 processors in the Canadian market are a bad deal, as prices are almost always overpriced or overvalued.  Even used, it's not that great as sellers are asking for more than they're worth in many cases.   It seems in other places of the world, you can get a bit more for your money.   The Q9400 for $99 at Micro Center, for e.g., doesn't sound too bad.

Anyway, to summarize, the lack of other hardware components convinced me not to pursue an AMD solution.  I suppose I could have sold off my current hardware and go either newer Intel or AMD but I think I probably held onto the hardware for too long.   The Q6600 went down in price but I don't have the 'sought after' hardware.   I'm not sure I can get much for vanilla P45 motherboards and ditto my Gigabyte P35 mobo.  Maybe some ebayers might want it but even if I got $250 for the bunch (unlikely), that doesn't provide a full system as there is still RAM to get.   

Did that explain everything or am I missing something? 

What would you do?   Which cpu or system would you build?   Would you keep everything and buy a cpu for the other mobo, sell it or sell part of it?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Man,  if someone could snag that cpu,  I'm sending $100 to my paypal at 6am...  arrg wish I didn't already promise another $100 somewhere else....
> Have you seen ebay.ca?  ridiculous....
> 
> Flibolito,  think it will last in stock for another month or 2?
> ...



Aah that one, I am waiting for 1C (  ) bring there newer version of IL-2 out.

Good luck finding one wont help living in Canada too at a guess.


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it too much of a risk to buy a used cpu that was overclocked? 

Would you pass on those?

I have the option of:
A) used Q6600 - $90
B) used Q9400 - $140 - but was overclocked at 3.6? on watecooling?
C) new Q9400 - $220
D) new Q9550 - $265

Just giving options out there.

I wanted to get as closest to $100 as possible since I think once I start going over that, I'm getting awfully close to being better off building a new system.   But, as I have no parts towards a brand new system other than a power supply, I thought buying the EOL cpu, the best I can get for the money, would be a better bet. 

I think $200-ish is probably the highest to go without it being a really overpriced buy.

But, even that amound is awfully high.

I think the Q9400 sounds like an ideal cpu if I can find it low enough.   But, I figure most used processors of this power/performance grade was probably overclocked.   The question is, is it worth it when it factors into its life expectancy?

I, too, would like it if some generous American could buy the Q9300 for sale at Micro Center...hehe... then send it to me... but, I can't count on such luxuries so I guess I have to decide whether to get any of these other processors (for the price they're at) or whether to sell some hardware.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Get rid of you mother board and CPU and pick up a used 785G board that uses DDR2 and a Phenom II 45nm quad... then call it a day lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 22, 2010)

canadien said:


> Is it too much of a risk to buy a used cpu that was overclocked?
> 
> Would you pass on those?
> 
> ...




Out of your options you listed, I would probably go with the $140 q9400. It is a better performer than the q6600( http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html ), and I wouldn't worry about a modest 3.6 overclock, especailly if it was watercooled.

BTW, I'd do the microcenter deal for you, but I don't have one in the area.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll just gladly pay for the q9550 new.  Running it at 3.8ghz I'd be getting near i7 performance in most apps,  except those that can use 8 threads... almost none.  And for editing my previous post,  what does ROF have to do with this subject?  I believe that was a separate subject,  and does not belong in that post.  In almost 2000 posts,  how many times have I have to been edited?  Not really in my nature.  Sorry,  having a really bad xmas,  and to have my 2000 posts taken away peed me off.


----------



## canadien (Dec 22, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Out of your options you listed, I would probably go with the $140 q9400. It is a better performer than the q6600( http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html ), and I wouldn't worry about a modest 3.6 overclock, especially if it was watercooled.
> 
> BTW, I'd do the microcenter deal for you, but I don't have one in the area.


Well, why didn't you move to one, huh?     Kidding, of course!

That is nice of you to offer!   Thanks!   I think one of those processors would be ideal.   I don't know if I can justify paying $140 plus shipping but it's probably my best deal as you say.  I would like to get a 45nm Quad Core.   I think it's a good way to obtain a 2nd system and get a powerful computer before any new build of Sandy Bridge or AMD's next generation.  

I don't think it'd cost more than $10 if that, to ship from U.S. to Canada?  I know our postal situation really sucks bad but I would think a cpu is light and small enough not to cause much inconvenience?   

I don't know if it's rude or inappropriate to volunteer my involvement in a potential quest Flibolito might pursue in picking up a cpu at a nearby Micro Center but I would be interested!   

I've only seen the Q9300 listed on their web sites, though.

I don't have any plans to visit any shopping place south of the border so I won't be going to the closest location, in Detroit, any time soon. 

I'll think about the local seller's offer of $140.   'Didn't seem like any willingness to budge or go down much, if at all, unfortunately.  But, good to know the overclocking isn't a downside!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

Q9400 only has an 8x multi and 6MB of cache, so IMO its not that great a choice. per core, an E8400 is going to be faster at the same clocks.



going to the Q9400 is going to get him a CPU thats slower at the same MHz, and harder to OC to reach those same clocks.


----------



## canadien (Dec 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Q9400 only has an 8x multi and 6MB of cache, so IMO its not that great a choice. per core, an E8400 is going to be faster at the same clocks.
> 
> going to the Q9400 is going to get him a CPU thats slower at the same MHz, and harder to OC to reach those same clocks.


What's a reasonable price for an E8400?  What would you recommend as an accepted price?  Sounds like $75 to $100 from what's been mentioned here?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2010)

canadien said:


> What's a reasonable price for an E8400?  What would you recommend as an accepted price?  Sounds like $75 to $100 from what's been mentioned here?



what they sell for and what they're worth are two very different things, imo.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm starting to give up on the idea,  and think used i7.  Look at all the cheap i7 cpus for sale.  Dam.


----------



## canadien (Dec 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what they sell for and what they're worth are two very different things, imo.


That goes without saying.  If I had the money, I'd build a new i5/i7 system without hesitation and either keep some of the EOL hardware for a spare computer or sell it.

But, the way I see it, buying all new hardware will cost $300 minimum and more realistically, closer to $400.   I can use some of that potential money towards a SSD after buying the cpu and/or upgrade the graphics card (currently, GeForce 7950 GT).  I guess it depends on whether there's some money saved up that can go towards newer hardware.

I have an offer for $120 towards an E8400 and am considering it.

It sounds like the OP can come up with money towards the newer hardware or can sell his current components.

I think the DDR3 RAM is cheaper but these components are only $20 - $30 cheaper according to my comparison.   So, unless you're selling your current hardware, I think you still have to spend $100 to $200 (extra).  More if you keep older hardware.  

I thought I'd keep what I have for now and for a little over $100, I'll have a 2nd computer.  I'll then wait for Sandy Bridge and see what I have saved up for when that time comes.  

At least in the short term, I may have the option of selling the entire computer and I'll have two by then.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't think new i7 system,  think used.  Right now people are selling off the original i7 stuff to buy the new gen stuff.  For cheap! I would still like to get a q9650,  but it's starting to look like a waste of money.  My new gtx285,  well used,  is getting choked out by my e8400 at 3.9ghz.  A quad 775 would help,  probably lots,  but expensive now.  I may just start buying up used i7 stuff until I have a system.


----------



## canadien (Dec 25, 2010)

Would I be charged anything extra if I buy a processor from an American ebayer?

I found a Q9550 for $200+ change so I would need to know that and my 2nd question is...
A) is it worth it?   I know it's all relative but I thought it might be a 'fair' price considering 775 hardware is a rip-off or overpriced which is why some people already moved to i5/i7 or are waiting for Sandy Bridge.   I don't think I can afford it at the moment, though.   I still think a new i5 system would cost at least $300 - $400.

In fact, I already priced it.... DDR3 RAM: $60, i5-compatible mobo: $70, i3-540 cpu: $120...

I have a power supply and most of the other components but the essentials above cost a total of $250 + tax.   I picked minimum components, not even i5 and the bottom line i5-compatible motherboard although it's a Gigabyte.  So, very close to $300.  So, I can buy...

A) E8400 for $120 (found one for this price)
B) Q9550 ($200 on ebay)
C) sell one of the P35/P45 motherboards and keep the rest or sell all of them and buy the 1156 components

Can anyone help me analyse this for me?  LOL!   Not sure what to do!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 25, 2010)

Honestly if you sell your current board and mobo, buy a cheap amd board and buy a second hand 550 BE of which has been unlocked to all 4 cores you'd be golden. At 3.2ghz stock thats pretty quick and the 550 BE at stock performs as well if not better than your e8400. It'd be a killer upgrade especially if you buy a nice cooler and get 3.6ghz+ with decent volt out of it.


----------



## canadien (Dec 26, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Honestly if you sell your current board and mobo, buy a cheap amd board and buy a second hand 550 BE of which has been unlocked to all 4 cores you'd be golden. At 3.2ghz stock thats pretty quick and the 550 BE at stock performs as well if not better than your e8400. It'd be a killer upgrade especially if you buy a nice cooler and get 3.6ghz+ with decent volt out of it.


I kinda prefer Intel hardware.  

I read that AMD stuff generally runs hotter and more power consumption.

The new i3 /  i5 stuff benchmarked pretty good along with relatively low power consumption.   Must be good for overclocking.    I think if I sold my hardware or even the older EOL P35 mobo, for e.g., I'd start building an i3 or i5 system.   I think a wait for Sandy Bridge would be doable but I think it's probably too expensive ultimately.   I started off just wanting to spend $100 - $200! 

I'd rather put a larger pot into a laptop.   But, the i3/i5 looks impressive for what you get and the current prices.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2010)

canadien said:


> I read that AMD stuff generally runs hotter and more power consumption.



its been the other way around for quite some time now.

Intels are far hotter, and far higher power consumption (and more expensive) - but slightly faster.


----------



## canadien (Dec 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its been the other way around for quite some time now.
> 
> Intels are far hotter, and far higher power consumption (and more expensive) - but slightly faster.


Really?  I found benchmarks that show otherwise.   It's definitely no question regarding laptops comparsions.

But, with i3 and i5 systems, comparative AMD chips run hotter with more power consumption although they might be slightly faster.  

Maybe we're looking at different hardware comparisons?

AMD chips are 125w, aren't they?    What are Intel i5 and i7 chips rate at, TDP?    I just checked, there's only one i7 chip at 130w, the rest are 95 and below.   With i5 chips at 95w and below.   I know this isn't necessarily the wattage/power consumption it'll always be at but I don't see how AMD beats Intel with power consumption/temps for this generation comparison.  

Anyway, this isn't necessarily my concern or determining factor as I probably can't afford a Quad system of either AMD/Intel right now, anyway.   But, i5 systems seem like a good deal with some option to upgrade the processor in the future.   I know some people say get the best/most powerful now but sometimes money doesn't allow that luxury.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2010)

canadien said:


> Really?  I found benchmarks that show otherwise.   It's definitely no question regarding laptops comparsions.
> 
> But, with i3 and i5 systems, comparative AMD chips run hotter with more power consumption although they might be slightly faster.
> 
> ...



no, not all AMDs are 125W


also, dont compare TDP - AMD and intel calculate those differently, and they're hardly ever accurate (EG, they say all x6 CPU's are the same 125W TDP, then you know thats the highest model of the series will ever do, with a random chip that has the highest voltage for that range - NOT what they all do)


----------



## canadien (Dec 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no, not all AMDs are 125W
> 
> also, dont compare TDP - AMD and intel calculate those differently, and they're hardly ever accurate (EG, they say all x6 CPU's are the same 125W TDP, then you know thats the highest model of the series will ever do, with a random chip that has the highest voltage for that range - NOT what they all do)


Oh okay.   I confess, I don't know much about that stuff so you're probably more creditable than me there! 

Your idea actually intrigued me when I thought about it.   Do you think it's a good idea to get a cheap AM2+ mobo and then an AMD AM3 cpu and use those?   I think there's some new AM3 processors coming out soon, too, according to the wiki, for the 1st quarter of 2011.   I would eventually move to AM3 parts, so DDR3 memory and AM3 mobo but it would get me started?  I already have 2 sticks of 1GB DDR2 RAM so I could re-use it for now.   I think it would be rather difficult to budget for an entirely new system which is why I was contemplating using my current LGA 775 hardware with a used cpu.   I'd also want to save up for a laptop so I was trying to go on the cheap for a spare/2nd system.  When budget permits, I can build something better and more recent. 

My main concern going to AMD, though, besides what I thought were higher power/temps, is the performance with solid state drives.   I heard/read there might be issues including those with AHCI drivers?  Do you know if there's any issues with using SSD drives with recent AMD motherboards?   I'm particularly wondering how it might contrast to a setup with SSD and Intel i5/i7 hardware.

Oops, I'm going off-topic, too.   Let me know when I've crossed the line.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2010)

you can run new AMD CPU's on older sockets, but not the other way around.


if you wanted you could get an AM2+ motherboard to reuse that DDR2 ram and an AM3 CPU. The only 'catch' is that the next gen AMD CPU's likely wont work in an AM2+ board (iirc, the next gen chips will work on AM3 boards, but AM2+ CPU's wont work in the new boards)


----------

